# Best Horse Picture Contest



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's mine, just took it yesterday


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandy's cute. I hope more people respond. I'm gonna post some of my fav pics. just so people can see.


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

my horse DeeDee.My moms horse casey & molly


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

crap, only one came up, Molly but click on Horses.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

im at work right now! but when i get home ill enter a few pics! how many can we enter? does the horse have to be ours?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

This is one of my favourites of Jubilee. I LOVE the angle of it:


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh Gosh, so many pictures! Do I have to pick just one????

Here's my favorite opposite sequence of our geldings, Tahoe and Spirit playing. They really get into it!!



















This is one of Cody, our "baby" with the kids who just adore him since we've raised him!









Last one! Cody meeting a mini-donkey


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

my 2 fillies.....


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, cute pics everyone!! 

Danastark, oh my goodness, the one of your horse and the donkey is sooo adorable!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's some of my favourite shots of TJ (my Friesian gelding):

Best face on:









Best body:









Best profile: (this is one of my absolute fave. shots of TJ...his hair and neck look sexy, he's got his forelock in his face but not hiding his kind eye and he has his lil' signature "dopey smile". It has an overall softness that I like...now if only my mom had gotten outta the way like I asked!:roll: hehe)


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is my boy chucky, Ive already posted this one but i just love it soo much. He just looks soo sweet!










Here is Banjo, I love the first one even though you can hardly see him but it is soo pretty. And in the second one my sister is riding him and he is actually being a bit naughty but he just looks so cute and like such a character!


















And this is Pennellipi, I love everything about this photo, the sky, the tree and how you can see just a little bit of her body. and i love her face, she looks so happy and it looks like she is saying "Yay photos!!! I love photos!!!". I just wish the flies weren't on her face!!!










Sorry if the pics are big


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Cache, Cobalt is SO beautiful!!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Playing in the snow:








And us together:


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

this will be a tough choice, but the contest ends 2/15.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

yay contests :] 

haha close ups of crickets face! (the second one is just plain funny) :lol:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow great pic's!!  I love Cobalt. He is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I have 2 favorites! This is my paint gelding Stitch


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

hehe, these are all very cute pics everyone!!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Ok, my turn!
me trotting on Doc








another of Doc, don't mind me lol

























































Okay, now on to Sampson
he has slimmed up somescince then








































ok now Cody
















ok I am gonna stop now, before I get sarried away.. to late I think lol


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rember people, this is "best picture" not funnyest!


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

She is so dirty but its because it was too cold to give a bath. Haha but I love how you can see all the snow on her wiskers and her face is so innocent...kinda like "Oh, you caught me!? But im too cute to do anything about it!?" Haha she is my baby.


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry forgot the pics haha. Here...

















http://www.horseforum.com/members/6836/album/my-baby-girl-324/snowy-nose-2262.jpg


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

im going to pony club tomorrow so i'll take some then


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry it's a bit blurry! And I can't get rid of the weird white at the top *shrugs* I tried! lol here is haru running around!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 4, 2009)

I got a better one, i used Photobucket so just ignore the other one please!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

My favorite picture of Gunner :]









Yearlings that live across from me. Wish the power lines weren't there.








My friend's horse Ziggy.








My friend and Ziggy. Not great quality, but really cute!








RIP Luke :[

Sorry the pictures are so holy crap huge! haha.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, what great pics!!! 

I can't choose, I love so many. Can we narrow it down to voting for our first five favorites???:lol:


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

wow, what a great picture of gunner, fisher cat!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 4, 2009)

When is the winner chosen?


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi I would post the pictures of my guy to the left. But I always seem to have a hard time.

Either way just take a look at him the the left.

Sorry about computer incomptence


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a few..hehe


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My TB Shea.































































Sorry they're not great photos. I think my mum has deleted all my photos off her computer :evil:, so i had to pick the best ones i had off Photobucket. Sorry for the overload! I can never pick just one.


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sure! We can vote! I just need to figure out how....


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Uumm.... to vote, just enter the user name, horse name, if no horse name, write color of horse


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love these ones of Cobalt


----------



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

LOVE the pic of Luke...........he is soooooooooooooooo pretty!!! R.I.P


----------



## atotton (Dec 23, 2011)

my contest entries.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Charlie and Red saying hi








Charlie Running








My mom an dSugar after they won their first ribbon!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice pictures of horses


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

My boy Ringo


----------

